# Askchart.com - Has anyone used it?



## motion (22 May 2007)

Hi, 

I was looking at the askchart.com website as they have ads on here. 

I wanted to sign up for the free trial but wanted to see if anyone had used it before I did this as you need to give them your cc card. 

Is it a good service?

Has anyone got any feedback?

Thanks alot...


----------

